#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Cyber security: Ways To Keep Yourself Safe From Cyber Crime!

## Moana

Hi Everyone!


Cybercrime has been revolving in trend in the present, this has become a real big issue nowadays. Bank accounts are being hacked, data are being stolen via unauthorized access to an individuals computer or system.

Here I've mentioned a few methods where you could protect yourself from cyber crimes:

*1) Password Safety:*
Make sure your passwords are at least 10 characters long with numbers, symbols, letters so that the hacker would find it hard to crack the password. Keep your passwords confidential.

*2) Mobile Safety:*
Make sure your phone is set up with a password so that nobody could easily access your mobile. 

*3) Disable your Bluetooth:*
Make sure you turn off your Bluetooth connections during unwanted times, this might relatively leave your data being stolen.

*4) Avoid Open Public Wifi:*
As open wifi connections can easily make hackers to penetrate and get access to your activities online, consider using a private network that would protect your data from being encrypted.

I hope these tips might have been helpful to you guys!
*Do kindly discuss your views below*

----------

